# aneurysms and pseudo aneurysms in dialysis fistulas and grafts



## tangerinebed999 (Jan 16, 2018)

I have several codes but I am not completely clear which is the most appropriate to use for an aneurysm of a dialysis fistula or dialysis graft and pseudo aneurysm of a dialysis fistula or dialysis graft.

We found I72.9- Aneurysm of unspecified site- that seems like it could work but my concern is that our surgeon specifies where the aneurysms and/or pseudo aneurysm is in his documentation and they are always specific to the dialysis fistula/graft. 

I found T82.530 and T82.531- Leakage of a surgically arteriovenous fistula/graft, respectfully, that I thought would be appropriate for pseudo aneurysm- and T82.510 and T82.511- Breakdown (mechanical) of surgically created fistula/graft, respectfully, for aneurysm. 

Which would be the most appropriate code?


----------



## cgaston (Jan 16, 2018)

The aneurysm is a complication of the fistula so the "T" codes would be correct. 

We use T82.898A "other specified complication of vascular graft" in our office.


----------

